#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Help With Accesories weight

## cubanboyba

Hello,



I looking por someone have a xls or something with weight of piping accesories (ANSI, ASME, APi)

ThxSee More: Help With Accesories weight

----------

